

Show HN: Disposable email accounts at Boog.me - Kilimanjaro

This is my latest weekend project. Please feel free to register everywhere you want using a disposable email account from Boog.me and let me know any issues you may encounter. The whole project was cooked up and deployed in less than 24 hours using AppEngine. Let's see it they can handle millions of spam emails a day ;-)
======
gbrindisi
Nice.

Questions:

* How do you manage attachments?

* Are mails going to expire somehow or you need to manually delete them?

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Emails expire automatically after 24 hours. A cron job does the cleaning every
day at midnight.

Attachments are not allowed at the moment, don't want viruses to spread
because of boog.me, for quick registrations and stuff like that attachments
are not an issue most of the time. I'll try to determine the best way to allow
certain types of attachments in v2.

------
iworkforthem
Er... how to create a disposable email account to start?

~~~
Kilimanjaro
You don't, you just give one like iworkforthem@boog.me at any pesky website
and go to boog.me to check for the email you need. Then never again bother to
check all the spam they will send you to the disposable email instead of your
real inbox.

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://www.boog.me/>

~~~
Kilimanjaro
I hate www but yes, both work fine:

<http://boog.me>

<http://www.boog.me>

